
Fun Desktop Browser Racing Game Controlled by Smartphones:Play on Airconsole.com - andrinvr
https://gfycat.com/SpanishSpiffyBluefish
======
andrinvr
This is going to be released today!

Here is a link where for our fellow hacker news readers where you can already
access the game:
[https://www.airconsole.com/#!play=com.bighutgames.bh11](https://www.airconsole.com/#!play=com.bighutgames.bh11)

